# emerald-compiz

## inspiron

stavo aggiornando il sistema...

atualmente ho installato beryl, emerald ed aquamarine...

ora mi vuole installare compiz come dipendenza di emerald...

che devo fare?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> stavo aggiornando il sistema...
> 
> atualmente ho installato beryl, emerald ed aquamarine...
> 
> ora mi vuole installare compiz come dipendenza di emerald...
> ...

 

postare magari l'output del comando che dai con relativo output.

----------

## inspiron

```

localhost marco # emerge -uaDv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                       

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/compiz-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-9999 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/emerald-9999" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/beryl

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## skypjack

Prendi roba direttamente dal cvs e ti lamenti se non funziona qualcosa??  :Very Happy: 

Beryl va più che bene nella versione unstable, non azzardare troppo!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost marco # emerge -uaDv world
> ...

 

da quando non fai un 

```
emerge --sync
```

  quelle versioni in portage ufficiale non esistono, al massimo le hai trovate in qualche CVS, quindi versioni in ultra testing    :Laughing:    . http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=emerald

ciao

----------

## inspiron

le ho trovate in xeffects...

mi onsigliate di levarle 

e di mettere quelle in portage?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> le ho trovate in xeffects...
> 
> mi onsigliate di levarle 
> 
> e di mettere quelle in portage?

 

direi che se usi quelle di portage forse è meglio.

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Assolutamente si.

In portage, dovrai comunque smascherare, il che significa introdurre instabilità nel sistema.

Questo è un pericolo, ma sopportabile in questo caso.

Attingere da file in sviluppo direi che è un grosso pericolo, nonchè il motivo che mi ha spinto ad abbandonare E17: instabilità!!!!!!

Torna all'ovile...

----------

## Onip

direi che essendo un ebuild in overlay l'unica è aprirlo e vedere perchè richiede compiz. Non è che, magari, dipende dal fatto che beryl e compiz si sono riuniti?

----------

